# How to use HDFC Gift Plus for Online transaction (Flipkart/ eBay) ?



## eggman (May 22, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have HDFC Gift Coupons worth 5k.

I have tried to use them for online shopping through Flipkart and eBay. But it never works.

Does anyone know for if it even works for online transaction, and if yes how do I do that?
If no, then can I transfer the amount to account through netbanking.


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2012)

Just withdraw the money through an ATM


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Just withdraw the money through an ATM


Thanks but the card doesn't have that facility.


----------

